
Show HN: I made a visual scraper that sends data to Sheets, Slack, IFTTT... - omneity
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpWNDoKUNEE
======
omneity
Hello HN!

Monitoro is a project of mine that I shared in HN quite some time ago to a
warm reception. The goal behind it is to democratize everyone's access to data
by making it easy to extract data from websites. It still required some
technical understanding of webhooks and some Javascript.

Quite recently, I managed to make it so effortless it doesn't require tech
skills or more than 30 seconds to get started.

I would love to hear your thoughts on it, any feedback is welcome! (and if you
want to try it out hit me up at omar@monitoro.xyz for some HN freebies)

